# Rollins Pass to WP winter ski route



## buck123 (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll appreciate your insights if you've done this ski trip in winter. Does the road cross known avalanche paths? Is the tour from East to West a "worthwhile" backcountry trip (or reverse better)? I'm expecting a long slog with little turns but am in it for the adventure. How far is the road plowed to park from the Rollinsville side (below the tunnel)? Anyone take the WP train back to Denver?


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

I ran across a few guys doing it last year while I was up there sledding.
Said it was a one day deal, not too hard a hike, it was 1-2 & they were just getting ready to ride down. Seemed like a fun trip to me.


----------

